# HELP with Dixie Bar



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to go to Dixie Bar, to catch reds on the fly, but my boat is to small. Any help????


----------



## budlite (Apr 12, 2012)

As thick as they are there you should be able to wade fly fish it


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you wade to dixie bar. thought it was a long ways out there. I have a flats boat 17 foot.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

deltacreekflies said:


> Can you wade to dixie bar. thought it was a long ways out there. I have a flats boat 17 foot.


If you catch the right wind and tide that boat is big enough.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*dixie*

I have seen lots of small flat boats out there in all kind of conditions.It was extremly rough around the first week in October and there was a carolina skiff anchored and didn't seem to have a problem. Just don't run to close on the point where you see the water moving in both directions...thats dangerous for any size boat.


----------



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

deltacreekflies said:


> I want to go to Dixie Bar, to catch reds on the fly, but my boat is to small. Any help????


i've heard of it but where is Dixie bar?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

AUDDT said:


> i've heard of it but where is Dixie bar?


The tip of Ft. Morgan peninsula.


----------



## lottafish (Sep 10, 2015)

i have a 16 ft Carolina Skiff with a 40 horse. would it be okay to fish Dixey Bar or do I need to stay in the bay?


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

Delta I run my 18' flats boat out there pretty often to fly fish. Just watch the weather and stay out of the area where the water moves in multiple directions like mentioned above. If you are ever looking for someone to sling a fly with out there let me know.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Be careful out there. The tides and currents can change quick and become mean as hell very fast along that area at times.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

deltacreekflies said:


> Can you wade to dixie bar. thought it was a long ways out there. I have a flats boat 17 foot.


 I've spent a lot of time on Dixey in a 17 flats skiff. Just be smart about the day you pick, and if it blows up, you're still right at Ft. Morgan.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

watch for container ships coming in while out in a small boat, best to move off the bar while they go by.


----------

